# Second Travel visa



## precociousindy (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello. I will soon arrive at my 90 day visa expiration and will be going back to the states for the second time. The first time I went back for a few months and this time I am curious to know if it matter how long I am there before returning back to Greece. 

Also, how many times can one do something like this? Ie put your foot across the line then come back? Is there a limit?

Thank you kindly.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

If you were here for 90 days, you need to be outside the Schengen Treaty Area (incl Greece and many European countries) for a full 90 days before you can return to any of the Schengen countries, Greece included.

There is no limit on how many times you can do this.

When you return, you can stay a max of 90 more days before repeating the process.


----------



## precociousindy (Dec 6, 2011)

If one can be here for 90 days out of 180 day period does that mean they really check your passport and count to make sure you've been gone that long? 

Haha I can only imagine getting held up for something like that. I am a born risk taker and I really don't want to go back to the states for 90 days before I can get back to my "home" in Greece.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

You are asking about staying SHORTER than 90 days outside of Schengen, correct? (I was a bit confused - read your post too fast - sorry.)

That is an attempt to enter Schengen / Greece illegally.

Whether you will be returned to your home country as a deportation (and thereby forbidden from returning to Greece and/or Schengen for x number of years / forever) is something I just simply don't know. 

At any rate, both overstaying a visa (in Greece) or understaying outside Schengen (in USA) - are illegal and we do not give "advice" on illegal acts on this forum; and that is really all I have to say on the subject.


----------



## precociousindy (Dec 6, 2011)

Haha, yeah I think I wrote the post too fast.

I certainly wouldn't risk it by trying to come back sooner. I mostly meant it anecdotally but it is curious to know how things actually play out on the enforcement side.


----------

